

Apple's new patent copies Illumination… Kinda. Poorly. In theory. - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=2753

======
cheald
If it were me, I'd be terrified.

The patent will likely be granted - the America Invents Act changed the patent
process to first-to-file rather than first-to-invent, and so Apple doesn't
have to prove that they were the first to invent this system to be granted the
patent (though prior art may still be used to invalidate the patent). Apple is
notoriously litigious. Apple can - without blinking - spend more money on a
court case than you will earn in your lifetime.

The combination of those factors should scare the shit out of anyone working
on a technology that Apple files a patent on. Our patent system is not your
friend. Apple doesn't even have to win the court case - they can just tie it
up in court, bankrupt you and drive you out of business.

Good luck. I hope it doesn't become a problem.

